# Child Services



## danalto

Episodio di Cold Case. La parte evidenziata in fuxia: a volte l'ho resa con *Ufficio Minori*. Qualche idea migliore? Siamo in polizia. 

STILLMAN
You know Lindsey Dunlay,* Child Services*.
RUSH
(chuckles) Since tenth grade.

STILLMAN
Conosci Lindsay?
RUSH
Sì, dalla seconda superiore. (grazie Saoul)


----------



## uinni

danalto said:
			
		

> Episodio di Cold Case. La parte evidenziata in fuxia: a volte l'ho resa con *Ufficio Minori*. Qualche idea migliore? Siamo in polizia.
> 
> STILLMAN
> You know Lindsey Dunlay,* Child Services*.


 
Della serie 'mo arriva Uinni e t'incasina...

* Gli alberghi/supermercati/le ditte possono avere i "child services" (gli asili interni -cosa da noi inimmaginabile  ). Sei sicura, vero che non c'è ambiguità con questo tipo di servizio?

Comunque,

Child mi dà l'idea di bambino per cui se effettivamente l'ufficio si occupa che ne so dei cittadini non già fino alla loro maggiore età ma alla loro impunità penale (14 anni da noi), magari si può sostiuire con un "assistenza all'infanzia".

Uinni


----------



## usa_scott

You're concerned about the English translation, yes? It looks pretty good.


----------



## danalto

Ma *assistenza all'infanzia* non fa pensare più a qualcosa, appunto, come asili, o simili?


----------



## usa_scott

More commonly, we say "Child Protective Services"


----------



## uinni

usa_scott said:
			
		

> More commonly, we say "Child Protective Services"


 
Maybe it would be helpful to danalto if you could explicitly tell us which children (up to their adulthood?) those services are allotted to.

Uinni


----------



## uinni

danalto said:
			
		

> Ma *assistenza all'infanzia* non fa pensare più a qualcosa, appunto, come asili, o simili?


 
Sufficientemente ambigua da poter consentire di non doversi preoccupare di quale servizio si stia parlando, appunto .

D'altronde, non penso ci siano alternative ad "ufficio minori" (in un distretto di polizia) - oggi ti trovo scontenta di locuzioni ordinarie...  

Uinni


----------



## danalto

Scontenta come sempre: recitano ad una velocità tale che non ho fisicamente lo spazio per far dire nulla! 
Ma dovrebbe andare, comunque:
http://www.poliziadistato.it/pds/chisiamo/questure/minori2.htm


----------



## uinni

danalto said:
			
		

> Scontenta come sempre: recitano ad una velocità tale che non ho fisicamente lo spazio per far dire nulla!


 
Ci sono in giro ottimi strumenti per raddoppiare la velocità di una traccia audio (chiedi a quelli della pubblicità!)  

Volendo tagliar corto puoi sempre dire "ai minori". Si tende sempre ad accorciare fra colleghi (che han ben presente il dominio semantico).

Uinni


----------



## Necsus

Hi! Do you know if exists an Italian translation for "Child (Protective) Services"? (apart from our "Telefono Azzurro")
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dushnyoni

Necsus said:


> Hi! Do you know if exists an Italian translation for "Child (Protective) Services"? (apart from our "Telefono Azzurro")
> Thanks in advance!


How about "Tutela dei minori"?


----------



## danalto

*Ufficio Tutela Minori*. Confermo. (_Ufficio _ovviamente lo puoi omettere)


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Dushnyoni e Dani. Avevo pensato anche a _Protezione Minori,_ ma temo che ricordi troppo la _Protezione Animali_..!


----------



## danalto

Infatti.  Suona male assai.
Dov'è il mio caffè? (Dush è troppo lontano...)


----------



## Dushnyoni

danalto said:


> Infatti.  Suona male assai.
> Dov'è il mio caffè? (Dush è troppo lontano...)


Nulla è impossibile magari sono dalle tue parti e ti faccio una sorpresa


----------



## lussi

Necsus said:


> Hi! Do you know if exists an Italian translation for "Child (Protective) Services"? (apart from our "Telefono Azzurro")
> Thanks in advance!


 
It could be "servizi per l'infanzia"


----------



## danalto

Sì, lussi, hai ragione. Ho dimenticato di aggiungere infatti che *Ufficio Tutela Minori* lo uso in ambiti "legali".
Fran, context?

(_Dush, deal!_)


----------



## Necsus

E' una commedia. Il contesto è che la ragazza, per dissuadere il padre dal farle indossare un orribile maglione per la foto di Natale, minaccia di chiamare il Child Services:
"I'm serious. I'll call Child Services. One look at that and they will put you away."
Dovendo dare l'idea di proteggerla/tutelarla direi che è sicuramente più giusto appunto 'tutela'. 
Denghiu..!


----------



## danalto

Beh, se ce lo fai entrare, può andare. Anche se in quel contesto non mi piace molto.


----------



## Necsus

In effetti sto rivalutando 'Protezione', forse è più in tono con la commedia...


----------



## danalto

Assolutamente sì. "Guarda che chiamo la Protezione Minori..." fa ghignare.


----------



## Akire72

"I'm serious. I'll call Child Services. One look at that and they will put you away."

Beh, in fondo il padre le sta facendo un abuso psicologico quindi io penso che ci starebbe "guarda dico sul serio, chiamo il Telefono Azzurro!" ci potrebbe stare anche i Carabinieri (che se lo portino perché è pazzo!) o i Servizi Sociali ma rende meno l'idea secondo me...

EDIT: or ache ci penso i Carabinieri ci sta a pennello "Guarda dico sul serio, chiamo i Carabinieri, appena vedrono quel coso ti mettono subito dentro/in gabbia!"


----------



## Necsus

E' giustissimo, Akire, ma trattandosi di film americani, ambientati in America, non si possono usare riferimenti a istituzioni italiane, risulterebbero chiaramente artificiosi, per questo ho escluso Telefono Azzurro e similari.
Potrei giusto esagerare con 'polizia', che non ha nazionalità.
Grazie!


----------



## danalto

Erika, in un film o telefilm di produzione usa (come immagino sia quello a cui sta lavorando Necsus) non puoi assolutamente infilarci cose "italiane" come il Telefono Azzurro o i Carabinieri.

EDIT: scusa, Fra...anche se tu lo hai detto meglio!


----------



## Akire72

Ovviamente non avevo idea che si trattasse di un telefilm, non so perché ho pensato ad un opera di teatro la quale può avere diversi adattamenti. Sicuramenre Telefono Azzurro e Carabinieri sono assolutamente da evitare!!!

P.S: ma siete tutti dialoghisti qua dentro???


----------



## danalto

Io e Necsus sì.


----------



## Necsus

Akire72 said:
			
		

> Ovviamente non avevo idea che si trattasse di un telefilm, non so perché ho pensato ad un opera di teatro la quale può avere diversi adattamenti. Sicuramente Telefono Azzurro e Carabinieri sono assolutamente da evitare!!!
> P.S: ma siete tutti dialoghisti qua dentro???


No, in questo caso è un film, quindi l'ambientazione deve restare quella.

PS: non direi (che siamo tutti dialoghisti), e comunque siamo in via d'estinzione, almeno quelli che si pongono domande...


----------



## Akire72

danalto said:


> Io e Necsus sì.


 
Anche Saoul o mi sbaglio?

Tornando al thread, se è un film comico si adatta sicuramente la Protezione Minori, altrimenti potrebbe andare anche i Servizi Sociali, credo...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, infatti credo proprio che metterò così..!
Grazie ancora.

PS: lui non più, adesso (si) è moderato(re)..!


----------



## raffavita

Ma non sono i servizi sociali?


----------



## danalto

raffavita said:


> Ma non sono i servizi sociali?



Pare di no, Raffuzza.  
(baci baci)


----------



## raffavita

Però Child and Family Services io l'ho visto sempre tradotto così.
Boh.


----------



## danalto

raffavita said:


> Però Child and Family Services io l'ho visto sempre tradotto così.
> Boh.



Sono passati 5 anni da quando ho aperto il thread, ma ricordo che non era possibile tradurlo con Servizi Sociali, il perché non lo ricordo, però...


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Sono passati 5 anni da quando ho aperto il thread, ma ricordo che non era possibile tradurlo con Servizi Sociali, il perché non lo ricordo, però...


Forse perché parlavi dell'equivalente di un ufficio della Questura, della Polizia, non dei servizi sociali.


----------

